# Ascension



## ShotokanXL (Dec 15, 2014)

This premiered on Syfy today in US. Does anyone know if it's coming to UK at all? Really fancied it.


----------



## ctg (Dec 16, 2014)

ShotokanXL said:


> Does anyone know if it's coming to UK at all?



It will be shown on Sky1 at January 16th. But to be honest, this is the first time I'm hearing anything in regards of this series, and that doesn't make me feel good about it.


----------



## ShotokanXL (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm just glad it's coming over here. Been following it on Facebook and was pointed towards it because Tricia Helfer's in it (Caprica 6 from BSG). It's a 6 part mini-series, again like they initially did with BSG and I thought it might be worth a look. No doubt there will be more hype about it here (UK) when it gets nearer to showing.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow.

Just when I had pretty much given up on Syfy, along comes _Ascension_.

Everything – cast, plot, settings – is on a par with BSG. If the Syfy people don't expand this mini-series into a long-running offering, they will restore my lack of faith in them.


----------



## ShotokanXL (Dec 16, 2014)

REBerg said:


> Wow.
> 
> Just when I had pretty much given up on Syfy, along comes _Ascension_.
> 
> Everything – cast, plot, settings – is on a par with BSG. If the Syfy people don't expand this mini-series into a long-running offering, they will restore my lack of faith in them.


Fingers crossed it doesn't suck!


----------



## willwallace (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, that I just watched the first episode and it was quite Interesting, to say the least. 



Spoiler



A ship launched 50 years ago is headed to Alpha Centauri. 600 crew are separated into above and below decks populations, and the mission is expected to take 100 years. A murder, evidently the first, is what the episode revolves around. It's a bit weird, but everything is early 1960's fashion. And at the end of the episode is a shocking reveal. Looks like a good start.


----------



## ShotokanXL (Dec 17, 2014)

willwallace said:


> Well, that I just watched the first episode and it was quite Interesting, to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, personal entertainment standards are a highly subjective thing, but I can't imagine this series falling into the "suck" end of the spectrum.

My expectations when I started watching the first episode were very low. Not long thereafter, I started thinking "hey, this is pretty good." By the midway point, I was thinking more like "this is really good."

I'm frustrated that my work and holiday demands will probably keep me from watching installments two and three until the weekend.


----------



## ctg (Dec 18, 2014)

I haven't watched any of it, but I spoiled the first episode for me as I read some of the reviews and what they said in those ones didn't give me a great confidence. Instead I'm quite worried that Syfy is continuing on the sucking end of the scale.


----------



## Michael Colton (Dec 18, 2014)

I was not impressed. I do not want to discourage anyone from checking it out, but I did not care for it. I will probably continue to watch it because I do not have much else to watch right now, but judging from what I have seen I would not follow it to a full series if they went that route. I have a hard time believing it will get that far. The script and directing are nowhere near strong enough for that.


----------



## Jesse412 (Dec 18, 2014)

I thought it was surprisingly good for something on Syfy 



Spoiler



and I wasn't expecting the twist reveal at the end of the first episode.


----------



## willwallace (Dec 18, 2014)

The one thing I didn't care much for was the setting inside the Ascension ship.  It kind of had the feeling of some cheesy late 50s-early 60s sci-fi flicks.  I do like the premise though, and will definitely watch the entire mini-series.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 19, 2014)

It was a bit uneven but a decent miniseries. It wouldn't have really worked as a ongoing tv series though.


----------



## willwallace (Dec 20, 2014)

Just watched the last part, and it was definitely uneven. However, I thought that the ending was excellent, and I would like to see another full season of episodes.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 20, 2014)

willwallace said:


> Just watched the last part, and it was definitely uneven. However, I thought that the ending was excellent, and I would like to see another full season of episodes.




Id like to see them do a miniseries sequel to it, just to tie up the loose ends. I love the fact that SYFY channel  green lighted this series in the first place.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 27, 2014)

The second and third parts did not live up the expectations I had following the first part. I might still watch it if Syfy would spin it into a series, but I won't be overly sad if that doesn't happen.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 30, 2014)

REBerg said:


> The second and third parts did not live up the expectations I had following the first part. I might still watch it if Syfy would spin it into a series, but I won't be overly sad if that doesn't happen.



It wouldn't work as a full and ongoing tv series.


----------



## ZombieWife (Dec 31, 2014)

It was decent.  It lost me from time to time, but I stuck with it.  I like the twists and turns.  It's definitely no Helix, but it has potential.  I'd watch the first season to see where it goes.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Dec 31, 2014)

Meh it was ok.  Bits i liked, other bits not so much. I suspected it would finish with many loose ends.



Spoiler



and I would've though it would've taken more than a couple of generations for a magical child to be born



Also, personally speaking, I always get annoyed when they feel the  need to have not quite gratuitous female nudity with no male equivalent. Because then I just feel like the writers have decided that only men will be watching it.


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 31, 2014)

willwallace said:


> Just watched the last part, and it was definitely uneven. However, I thought that the ending was excellent, and I would like to see another full season of episodes.


 
Oh, I think you'll get your wish. All the plots within plots and the nature of the ending (I'll be good and avoid spoilers) lead me to believe they won't stop with this batch of episodes. I tend to be a nit picker and I thought the nature of the "on-ship" scenes really strained credibility. And noting scientists "Fritz Leiber" and "Alfred Bester" among those disappeared didn't really help. But maybe something good will rise from the detritus.


----------



## Narkalui (Jul 4, 2015)

Unfortunately no series will be forthcoming. I loved this, something very different, thought provoking and for me very engaging too. It is a shame that more progressive science fiction ideas seem to be held back by tv executives these days...


----------



## REBerg (Jul 4, 2015)

It was a space opera that never took off -- in more ways than one.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 4, 2015)

REBerg said:


> It was a space opera that never took off -- in more ways than one.




One guy on the ship did make it to Alpha Centauri.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 5, 2015)

Liked the show, just would have wished it was a full series. 3 episodes is too little to do the story justice.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 6, 2015)

Warren_Paul said:


> Liked the show, just would have wished it was a full series. 3 episodes is too little to do the story justice.


Yeah. Why have such a dramatic ending to the third part if nothing more was coming? This could be one of those blind-side decisions by the programming superpowers.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 6, 2015)

I thought there were three more episodes coming. So eps 4,5 and 6, where you at? I think we know what happened here. Sigh.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 6, 2015)

It was 6 episodes, they just did 2 episodes per night


----------



## Droflet (Jul 6, 2015)

Telford slaps forehead. Doh! Thanks Warren. I didn't watch them on TV. That's my excuse, and I'm sticking with it.


----------

